

RailsBridge: a Difference That Makes A Difference - listrophy
http://bendyworks.com/geekville/articles/2012/8/railsbridge-a-difference-that-makes-a-difference

======
tronathan
I've worked with Railsbridge in San Francisco and this is a great organization
- Would love to see more RailsBridge outreach happening in the world.

